# Email notification based on keywords instead of subscriptions



## ryan in louisville (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there a way to subscribe to email notifications for keyword(s) instead of thread subscriptions?  For instance, I would like to get an email anytime the word "Louisville" is used in a post.

Is this possible?  If it isn't is it a feature that others would like to see added?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2013)

If you put this in a search engine, then recall it at will, you will get all the posts, threads etc...   I don't know how to get it sent to your e-mail....

Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/Louisville


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I hadn't thought of that.  I searched Google and found Google Alerts.  You type in search terms and it will email you updates on those terms.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep, use Google Alerts.
Enter a search query with the appropriate operators.
Google Advanced Search can help you sort out a proper query.


~Martin


----------

